# Dell and the Concession Code Scam



## Oregonian (Jan 30, 2007)

I received a $100 Dell Coupon as compensation for a defective Printer 920 and then went on line to buy a $99 926 thinking that it would cover everything except the tax, delivery was free.
WRONG, they took the $99 + tax out of my credit card and explained it away by saying that the Concession coupon amount had to exceed the purchase by at least $.01(it may have said equal), as a consequence, no reduction at all.
Does anyone know if writing to Round Rock, TX office would help? Speaking with India for over 1 hour, nothing, 1 Super offered $50 another only $20, they mostly said, buy ink cartridges for the $100.
Can anyone offer a suggestion?
 Oregonian


----------



## HalTrout (Mar 22, 2007)

I would send an email to their customer services and lodge your complaint there. Maybe someone with a little sense will pass it up the chain, and make a favorable ruling for you. 

I wouldn't accept delivery, just send it back. If you can order another printer, for say $101 I would do that. Don't let those bureaucrats push you arround. Send it back!!!


----------



## Oregonian (Jan 30, 2007)

HalTrout said:


> I would send an email to their customer services and lodge your complaint there. Maybe someone with a little sense will pass it up the chain, and make a favorable ruling for you.
> 
> I wouldn't accept delivery, just send it back. If you can order another printer, for say $101 I would do that. Don't let those bureaucrats push you arround. Send it back!!!


Thanks for suggestion and I will follow it
Oregonian


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

yah. dont ever buy dell... i got screwed out of 1 gig of ram, and an upgraded graphics card.

The reason they wont refund me...

I opened up the CASE and broke the seal so they dont know if i took it out... God i wish i could drop 50 F-Bombs right now


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Dell printers are bad on ink and I think you even have to buy the refills from them so even if you do get the printer for free are you going to save money if you have to but the ink from them?


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

yah, i have a dell all in one. and its been nothing but trouble. i finally just ended up building my own. better, cheaper, faster, and more reliable.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

striker0204 said:


> yah. dont ever buy dell... i got screwed out of 1 gig of ram, and an upgraded graphics card.
> 
> The reason they wont refund me...
> 
> I opened up the CASE and broke the seal so they dont know if i took it out... God i wish i could drop 50 F-Bombs right now


The seal is there for a reason. You basically screwed yourself.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

yah well no crapola there sherlock. haha


----------

